# supercharger



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

I would like to know if there is a supercharger for the GA16, or if there is any company that modifies B16 jackson racing superchargers for the GA16.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

for the love of God.... search...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> I would like to know if there is a supercharger for the GA16, or if there is any company that modifies B16 jackson racing superchargers for the GA16.


^NO..... go to the forced induction section, there was a thread that we closed on a super charge.. and like james said search, it can be your best friend


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

You are not permitted to sell anything on here without being a vendor.

that and we WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO ADVERTISE A KIT THAT BLEW UP AN ENGINE.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Might I add that ^ blew his engine the first day running this "kit" and the kit is ugly as hell. The supercharger he uses is for a 2.3L engine... and he uses no engine management...


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Might I add, befor it blew, It ran circles around James ghetto Ga turbo. check this mad tight shit out:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59366


















no... my setup isn't ghetto at ALL!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe for the second it ran...  

you're an idiot, you're trying to pass your failure off on someone here. you try to say my turbo is "ghetto" but look at your crap, I have a Forge front mount intercooler... what kind is yours??? I run 9 psi all day and have 170hp at the wheel. 

I'm glad you thought through your supercharger kit... putting a supercharger meant to flow enough for 6psi on a 2.3L engine into a 1.6... and you wonder why your engine was making boost at idle? hahahah whatever, I'm ghetto right???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> Might I add, befor it blew, It ran circles around James ghetto Ga turbo.



You're ghetto bullshit setup couldn't run circles around my dick. You never gave us hard numbers. You have us a bullshit excuse because your attempt to prove facts wrong ended up in proving ALL OF US right that you would be, and ended up being WRONG.

Let alone the plain and simple fact that you BLEW your engine. You had no idea what the setup would do, and BAM. it's gone.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> Might I add, befor it blew, It ran circles around James ghetto Ga turbo. check this mad tight shit out:
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59366


Why can't you be a grown up and admit you were wrong? trying to pass this failure off to some unsuspecting person on ebay not only shows your lack of ethics but also your true character. 

Blow Engine = Failure in the absolute worse degree

It's not like we didn't know this was going to happen already, some people just refuse to listen to reason or to others with experiance. It cost you $$$, hope you learned a life lesson. 

Calling James' setup "ghetto" is simply ignorance


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i guess hes just bitter because he got majorly owned by his own ignorance.. we all told him to call JWT or run engine management but i guess listening wasn't his best quality... this just gives another reason to tell people that supercharging may not be possible.. what do you expect though, $900 for any forced induction can't be good... even a basic turbo set up was 2600 at the least... this is another example of you get what you pay for.. do it right or dont do it at all...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know if this retard was smart he would have made a larger pulley for the supercharger to slow it down so it wouldn't have blown his engine... I'm mean think about it, you're taking a 2.3L supercharger that flows enough to create 6 psi (probably very early on in the rpms since its a factory supercharger) and trying to adapt it to an engine with almost 1L less of displacement... "it's making boost at idle!!!" duh....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^good point james, or even if he could find a smaller supercharge, prolly run an intercooler to help with temp if he didn't do it.. and prolly his best bet was call JWT to talk bout programing


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

programming has nothing to do with solving the s/c flow.................he was just stupid and made bad assumptions and even worse claims.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^but wouldn't it provide less stress on the motor, eitherway he is still an idiot for all the claims he made and a douche bag for tryin to sell the sc that will blow your motor... that is definetly banning material


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

all the reprograming is going to do for you is prevent detonation... reliability and driveability.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm gonna close this. I don't know why it was opened in the first place..........


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I'm gonna close this. I don't know why it was opened in the first place..........



TheSnail Turned into the joke we all knew he was.. James still carries the badge of the snail around with his avatar.

They come in... talk about how stupid we all are.. blow up their motors...then never come back out of shame.. Just once! ...Just once I would like to see one of these guys be a man and admit he should have listened and was wrong.


----------

